# Maurice Abravanel



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

_The state of Utah became a flourishing classical music scene thanks to the efforts of Maurice Abravanel, who served as music director of the Utah Symphony for 32 years starting in 1947. Although his peers might have looked at a posting in Utah as death in the boondocks, to Abravanel it was an opportunity to accomplish his dream of building up a permanent symphony orchestra of his own in a part of the world that was sorely lacking such a resource. Doing this meant turning down a lucrative contract with Radio City Music Hall, and even working without pay during the orchestra's most extreme periods of financial struggle.

Born of Spanish and Portuguese parents (and a descendant of Queen Isabella of Spain), Abravanel spent his early years in Switzerland. He studied in Germany under Kurt Weill, who was a major influence both technically and philosophically. Abravanel conducted an orchestra for the first time as a teenager in Switzerland, and his abilities soon put him in front of the orchestras of the Berlin State Opera and the Paris Opera. He went to Australia for several years, the first indication of his dedication toward hands-on musical involvement outside the geographical mainstream. When he was 33 he was hired as the youngest conductor of the Metropolitan Opera in New York City. He took on an incredibly busy schedule, at one point conducting seven performances of five different operas over a period of nine days. While in the Big Apple, he shifted his talents to Broadway, renewing his relationship with Weill to become the conductor of all of the composer's American productions.

A few years later came the first one-year contract to conduct the nearly amateurish Utah Symphony. The Western scenery may have balanced out the sour notes, however, and Abravanel decided to stay put. He retired from the orchestra in 1979, but he remained active in Utah's cultural community, as well as internationally, until his death. Under his guidance, the Utah Symphony developed a superb international reputation, which Abravanel accomplished not by importing players from outside the area, but by working diligently with the local musicians in order to turn them into more than competent full-time players. The symphony made four world tours and recorded with Vanguard, Vox, Angel, and CBS. Abravanel is the only conductor to have recorded the entire Mahler symphonic output with the same orchestra. He also championed contemporary music, programming compositions by Edgard Varèse as well as Utah composers such as Leroy Robertson and Crawford Gates.

Other Abravanel activities outside of Mormon territory included directing the Music Academy of the West in Santa Barbara, CA, from 1956 through 1979. In 1981 he was appointed an artist-in-residence for life at Tanglewood. He served on the National Council of the Arts from 1970 through 1976, and received the American Symphony Orchestra League's Golden Baton Award in 1981. In 1970, he became a member of the first music panel of the National Endowment for the Arts. He received a Tony Award for Regina and Grammy nominations for some of the more than 100 recordings with the Utah Symphony, many of which are considered classics._

Source: http://www.allmusic.com/artist/maurice-de-abravanel-mn0000756607

So, what do you TCers think of this guy? Never heard of him until very recently when looking through some cheap box sets. His recording of Mahler's complete symphonies with the Utah Symphony Orchestra was one of the first ever, and definitely the first American Mahler cycle, plus it's very cheap as an amazon download, Big Mahler Box going at US$2.99, and even the actual 10 CD box set is US$36.71 at the moment.

Anyone know him?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got a disc of Abravanel conducting Satie ballets and orchestrations which is rather good. I'm not familiar with his other recordings, but I'd be interested in hearing more on the strength of that disc.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I've got a disc of Abravanel conducting Satie ballets and orchestrations which is rather good. I'm not familiar with his other recordings, but I'd be interested in hearing more on the strength of that disc.


Some of his Mahler is on YouTube, his *Sibelius* cycle is very cheap on amazon too, as is his Tchaikovsky cycle, but I haven't heard any of them. According to reviews the Tchaikovksy symphonies 1 and 2 are very good. Generally it seems his recordings are either very good to some and absolute shockers to others.......


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Mahler recordings, and that Satie orchestral recording, are more than fine, the sound quality is up to our contemporary standards. Now they are vintage and re-releases, I would advocate these budget recordings even to those who can readily pop for a set which costs more.

I consider the Satie orchestral renderings some of the best, musically, of others done later which I've heard.

Go for it, hard to think (imo) you'd find much to disagree with, to say the least. As the review says, the least of those recordings is 'very good,' and it goes up from there.

Yeah, I know, Maurice Abravanel (who?) and _the Utah Symphony_ -- you've gotta be kdding me, right?
Wrong, I am seriously not kidding you.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm listening to the first movement of his Mahler 1 on YT right now. In my estimation it's a really good performance. He has a certain way with the phrasing that's a bit different to what I'm used to with Kubelík, but there's a clear internal logic and I think it's a very cohesive reading.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll listen to his _Resurrection._


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Abravanel recorded for Westminster. Well known and well regarded in the LP era.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _The state of Utah became a flourishing classical music scene thanks to the efforts of Maurice Abravanel, who served as music director of the Utah Symphony for 32 years starting in 1947. Anyone know him?_


_

I have his complete Sibelius Symphonies with Utah. I was amazed when I went through it - a great conductor and he made the orchestra greater than the sum of its parts. If you compare with Vienna or similar, of course, you are not going to get the depth and richness and virtuosity of the strings, but Abravanel/Utah's Sibelius is a prized set in my collection. I have also heard his Mahler 2nd, which again set me back on my heels - a large structure to manage and he excelled. I'm a great fan._


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

By the way the cycle is only $16 on you know where.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> By the way the cycle is only $16 on you know where.
> View attachment 21041


I might get that one day when I actually have money...I'm looking into purchasing Barbirolli's Hallé Orchestra cycle as my first complete set. Then I reckon this one.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

In fact I think Abravanel's Mahler Symphonies was the first complete recording made,also his recording company was Vanguard not Westminster.
His is an example of a conductor and an orchestra who stayed together for a long time and it paid dividends,doesn't happen now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> In fact I think Abravanel's Mahler Symphonies was the first complete recording made,also his recording company was Vanguard not Westminster.
> His is an example of a conductor and an orchestra who stayed together for a long time and it paid dividends,doesn't happen now.


I think it was the first to be started but not the first to be completed. Definitely the first entirely American complete cycle (Bernstein went over to London Symphony Orchestra to record the 8th).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Abravanel/Utah SO Mahler 4th (on Vanguard) should be in everybody's collection. The first three movements are excellent... and then there is the finale with the young Darvath. In the limited vocabulary of these times - friggin awesome.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Maurice Abravanel is still highly regarded in Utah. The symphony hall in Salt Lake City is a beautiful place with a fine acoustic, its name? "Abravanel Hall."


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

moody said:


> In fact I think Abravanel's Mahler Symphonies was the first complete recording made,also his recording company was Vanguard not Westminster.


Weird. I'm pretty sure that the records I have by Abravanel are on Westminster Gold. Maybe Vangard licensed them out to Westminster.

I think Grand Canyon Suite was one of the records. I remember thinking "Utah isn't that far from the Grand Canyon... their version must be good!" (this was in the mid 1970s when I was a kid.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I found an LP I bought ages ago of Abravanel and Utah Symphony playing Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue and Concerto in F. Can't remember the pianist. Anyone know this record?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Weird. I'm pretty sure that the records I have by Abravanel are on Westminster Gold. Maybe Vangard licensed them out to Westminster.
> 
> I think Grand Canyon Suite was one of the records. I remember thinking "Utah isn't that far from the Grand Canyon... their version must be good!" (this was in the mid 1970s when I was a kid.)


You were right on the recording you mention it was on Westminster and so were the the Copland Ballets .
The Mahler Symphonies were recorded between 1963 and 1974.
Two of the Utah recordings that I particularly enjoy are Blochs "Schelomo" with the wonderful Zara Nelsova (cello) and his "Israel" Symphony.
Also the Gottschalk recordings which introduced me to that composer,I now have most of his compositions.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I found an LP I bought ages ago of Abravanel and Utah Symphony playing Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue and Concerto in F. Can't remember the pianist. Anyone know this record?


The soloist is Reid Nibley who also plays on the Gottschalk recording that I mentioned above ,he was a professor at the Utah Conservatory or whatever its title may be.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I am fortunate enough to have seen/heard Abravanel conducting the Utah Symphony in their original home, the Mormon Tabernacle. He was an excellent conductor and a very nice man. People are always surprised that a world class orchestra can be found in Salt Lake City. It's a lot like "Can any good thing come out of Nazareth?" The reason for that is primarily Maurice Abravanel. Because the Utah Symphony played for their performances, our also world class Ballet West owes a great debt to Abravanel as well. Now the Utah Opera joins that list.

I have a couple vivid memories of Abravanel. My horn teacher was 3rd horn in the symphony and he took me to a rehearsal in the tabernacle. I got to sit in the choir seats, right in front of the iconic organ pipes and watch Abravanel work with the orchestra. I don't remember what they were working on but I do remember the way he rehearsed them and got from the orchestra the sound he wanted.

At a concert he showed how unflappable he could be. I was in the balcony and the orchestra was playing Mozart. I don't remember which symphony. Suddenly one of the doors under the choir seats slammed shut. In the tabernacle it sounded like a cannon shot. Of course there was a fair amount of buzz in the audience. Abravanel just stopped the orchestra (who by the way stopped on his queue, no slow dribbling off) waited for the audience to settle down and started the movement at the beginning with no comment. He was not a man given to histrionics nor a podium dancer a la Bernstein. His beat pattern was clear and his queues precise.

I think that was the year I met Vladimir Ashkanazy as well. He was in town playing a concert with the Symphony. His part was the first part of the program. I was again in the choir seats, with a friend this time. The would sell the choir seats cheap for concerts that would be sold out in the auditorium. Well, since the artists entered and exited under the choir seats, this gave us a chance during intermission to go backstage and mingle with the other Ashkanazy fans and Mr. Ashkanazy as well. My friend was all gushy and tried to impress him with made up stories about how he had seen him in Vienna etc. I was embarrassed. But I did get his signature on the program, which has since gone missing. What I remember most was how short Ashkanazy was. I'm 6'1" and he must have been no more than 5'6" if that. Music knows no height requirements.

Our Utah Symphony concert hall is now named Abravanel Hall. It was designed, acoustically, by the firm that rescued Avery Fisher Hall and is actually superior to it. In the lobby there is a very large orange sculpture by the famous glass artist Chihuly. http://reflectivelens.blogspot.com/2010/05/dale-chihuly-abravanel-hall.html It reminds me of something H.P. Lovecraft would have written about.

Abravanel Hall was not originally named Abravanel Hall. The Maestro had retired by the time money had been raised/appropriated for it's construction. When it was finished most people assumed that it would be named Abravanel Hall. No other name seemed at all appropriate. However, one of our state legislators blocked that. I do not remember why, but I think the reason was some personal pique. I seems to remember that it was a legislator from the south of the state who resented the money spent on a concert hall that would just benefit the northern cities. I could be wrong on that. The tussle over the name went on for a while but Abravanel solved by staying out of it and politely dying while it was going on. After his death, the building was renamed in his honor.

He is buried in the old Jewish section of the Salt Lake Cemetery (you probably didn't know we have Jews here either). I leave a stone on his headstone every Memorial day.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Great Post!!!!!*



drpraetorus said:


> I am fortunate enough to have seen/heard Abravanel conducting the Utah Symphony in their original home, the Mormon Tabernacle. He was an excellent conductor and a very nice man. People are always surprised that a world class orchestra can be found in Salt Lake City. It's a lot like "Can any good thing come out of Nazareth?" The reason for that is primarily Maurice Abravanel. Because the Utah Symphony played for their performances, our also world class Ballet West owes a great debt to Abravanel as well. Now the Utah Opera joins that list.
> 
> I have a couple vivid memories of Abravanel. My horn teacher was 3rd horn in the symphony and he took me to a rehearsal in the tabernacle. I got to sit in the choir seats, right in front of the iconic organ pipes and watch Abravanel work with the orchestra. I don't remember what they were working on but I do remember the way he rehearsed them and got from the orchestra the sound he wanted.
> 
> ...


What a post. I saw Abravane and Utah Symphony when they performed at the Kennedy Center many years ago. I thing they performed one of Ned Rorum's symphonies. There is no way I could top your excellant account. :tiphat:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually, the Abravanel Mahler recordings are not the only complete set with the same orchestra .
Kubelik (Bavarian RSO), Solti (Chicago sym), Sinopoli /Philharmonia ,Maazel /VPO ,
Gielen /Sudwestfunk RSO , Haitink/Concertgebouw ,Inbal /Frankfurt RSO, Neumann /Czech Phil.,
Ozawa/Boston, Tennstedt/LPO , DeWaart /Netherlands radio orchestra, Zinman/ Zurch Tonhalle .
Bertin/ Cologne RSO. Thomas/ San Francisco sym., Chailly Royal Concertgebouw . Svetlanov/ with what used to be called the U.S.S.R. symphony ,Emil Tabakov/ Sofia Phil. (surprisingly good !)


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

His Mahler cycle is available on MP3 at Amazon for a pittance ($2.99 as of right now):

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Bo...TF8&colid=3DJMKQHFYLCK8&coliid=I14YPRE3VDF8WE


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am astonished that a lot of people didn't like his Mahler cycle much. It can be really good!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have long had Abravanel's complete Mahler cycle on CD from MUSICAL HERITAGE SOCIETY. And before that I picked up a couple of the symphonies on vinyl disc, by Vanguard. The Ninth and the Third have long been favorite Abravanel discs. I visit the Abravanel Mahler quite often, perhaps more than I do any other conductor, and I have several complete sets of the Mahler symphonies, and some fine ones at that. But you gotta love the Abravanel readings.

And the cover of the Ninth is splendid, too. An illustration by English mystic/poet/painter William Blake.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

My first exposure to Mahler's 8th was a 7" open reel stereo tape with Abravanel & the Utah SO. I'm not sure that the rest of my system was up to the sonic demands!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Abravanel is very much revered here in Salt Lake City where I am located at... he is one of the most important influences on this town.


----------

